

Why the Myers-Briggs test is totally meaningless - mkr-hn
http://www.vox.com/2014/7/15/5881947/myers-briggs-personality-test-meaningless

======
mkr-hn
From the article:

> _If private companies want to throw their money away on the Myers-Briggs,
> that 's their prerogative. But about 200 federal agencies reportedly waste
> money on the test too, including the State Department and the CIA. The
> military in particular relies heavily on the Myers-Briggs in deciding on
> promotions, and the EPA has given it to about a quarter of its 17,000
> employees._

